# Empire Earth laggt mittendrin



## DBGTKING (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo leute spiele auf einem Lapptop namens Acer Aspire 5742G

Spielte anfangs immer gut,auf einmal laggt das spiel und die Maus reagiert verzögernd mit ein paar sekunden verzögerung. Habe Win7 home Premium 64 bit drauf und kann Hypertrading nicht abschalten was heist es sind 4 Kerne.HAbe schon den Kompatiblitätsmodos probiert ohne erfolg auch als Admin was kann man noch tuen,Windows Xp kann ich nicht installieren wird leider nicht Unterstützt höchstens Vista noch das kommt aber nicht in Frage was nun.AUf antwort würde ich mich sehr gerne Freuen.Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Dezember 2010)

Leider ist der Kompi-Modus nicht immer dasselbe wie das entsprechende System.
Google mal, ob sonst noch wer Probleme mit EE hat, meistens gibts schon Problemlösungen bei solchen Problemen, Empire Earth und Win 7 sind ja nicht gestern erst erschienen.


----------



## NCphalon (28. Dezember 2010)

Wie genau laggt es? Nur einmal kurz oder andauernd?


----------



## DBGTKING (28. Dezember 2010)

Also am anfang war alles flüssig ,lief alls rund.Dann baute ich mehr Gebäude und ein paar einheiten weil ich spielte ja gegen einen computergegner im offline modus 1 vs 1 und da geht man ja normalerweise ja davon aus das alles rund funktioniert.Auf einmal bewegt sich die maus nur noch verzögert.Dann schaute ich auf die fps zahl zuerst waren es noch 90 fps dann auf einmal sind es mal 10 dann mal 15 und 20 dann wieder 10 fps dann wieder 90 fps.Ganz irietiert schaute ich im Taskmanager und siehe da er wolle mir weis machen das das spiel nur 1 mb Arbeitsspeicher brauchen würde dann mal 15 mb sowenig braucht das spiel definitiv nicht beim dekstop sind es komischerweis immer bis zu 400 MB arbeitsspeicher also was geht beim Windows 7 denn schief wie bewegt man es dazu das es mehr arbeitsspeicher braucht das es nicht mehr zu laggs kommt.AUf  hilfe würde ich mich freuen.Gegooglet habe ich schon da gibt es viele die das selbe Problem haben wie ich und was ist mit ner Problemlösung die gibgt es nicht na toll


----------

